# Doggy freestyle



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes Havanese can do this...I don't know if this well though!

http://www.familytiez.com/video/gin.htm


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Isn't this cool? I've seen a few videos of dogs doing this freestyle dancing with their owners, and for some reason it always makes me cry and grin like a goof. What a bond.
Thanks for posting this one, I hadn't seen it. Here is another one:






Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm, don't have a clue why you get a nice black box, but, anyway, if you google dog dancing and "Grease" you'll find another cool dog dance team.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Hmm, don't have a clue why you get a nice black box, but, anyway, if you google dog dancing and "Grease" you'll find another cool dog dance team.
> 
> Sheri


I think she's using another dog now for freestyle. I used to be on her freestyle list and gave it a try but my dogs looked at me like I was nuts. :frusty:
I watched the freestyle dancing at Eukanuba last year but think the dogs were worn out by then.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

We have a training facility here in Raleigh that teaches canine freestyle dancing- it's funny I was just going to post if anyone knew if a Hav had tried this. It looks like so much fun- I got hooked after seeing the champions from Sweden perform on Oprah. Jocelyn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen that one before, but like with Paul Potts, it doesn't matter how many times I see it, I'm entranced and blown away every time I do. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

